
Quit Your Job and Live Abroad: 8 Places So Cheap You Might Not Need to Work - SonicSoul
http://www.forbes.com/sites/laurabegleybloom/2017/01/11/quit-your-job-and-live-abroad-places-so-cheap-you-might-not-need-to-work/#13a450ce4d34
======
Sephiroth87
$1600 is next to nothing, good to know...

